# The WCF Put To Song For Kids



## OPC'n (Feb 15, 2009)

My pastor recommended this site for parents who want to teach theology to their children starting at a young age to even older ages. Link It's much easier to learn by singing...I might even get it for myself.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 15, 2009)

Found something similar for Baptists:

Welcome to Founders Press

The Baptist Catechism Set to Music

Do you know if anyone has put the WSC or WLC to music?


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2009)

sjonee said:


> My pastor recommended this site for parents who want to teach theology to their children starting at a young age to even older ages. Link It's much easier to learn by singing...I might even get it for myself.


 
These people go to my church! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 15, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> Found something similar for Baptists:
> 
> Welcome to Founders Press
> 
> ...



John, I believe that the link I gave is the WCF to song. Is that what you're asking?

Turmeric...very cool!


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 15, 2009)

sjonee said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Found something similar for Baptists:
> ...



No, I'm asking about the Larger and Shorter Catechisms.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 16, 2009)

Found it here: [video=youtube;IGb4k7qu69A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGb4k7qu69A&feature=PlayList&p=CBE812DFF466DA8D&playnext=1&index=53[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 16, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> Found it here: YouTube - Singing - Shorter Catechism Q1



I haven't listen to the link I gave personally, but I do believe it's the same as this only for children. I certainly could have misunderstood my pastor, however. I do like this because it is more appropriate for adults. My pastor has a similar one to this but with a woman singing. He would play it while we set up for Sunday school when we were going through the WCF.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 16, 2009)

sjonee said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Found it here: YouTube - Singing - Shorter Catechism Q1
> ...



Found the source of confusion. When you used WCF I thought you were referring to the Westminster Confession of Faith and not the Catechism.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 16, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



Yeah, I used to say WMC for the Catechism cuz it was easier to write, but I was confusing everyone here and upsetting them so I quit.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 16, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> Found something similar for Baptists:
> 
> Welcome to Founders Press
> 
> ...




My family loves these WSC songs: :: Welcome to Reformedmusic.com ~ The Life and Music of Holly Dutton ::
My boys are three and one. I even play them in my office while I work.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Also, a great vocabulary building tool.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 16, 2009)

sjonee said:


> My pastor recommended this site for parents who want to teach theology to their children starting at a young age to even older ages. Link It's much easier to learn by singing...I might even get it for myself.



Thank you for drawing attention to thhis, my son is only about 3 months, but if I have to learn now to  NOW is when I should get started


----------



## James Dirksen (Feb 18, 2009)

*What next?*



sjonee said:


> My pastor recommended this site for parents who want to teach theology to their children starting at a young age to even older ages. Link It's much easier to learn by singing...I might even get it for myself.



The CDs are for use training children--from very young children through middle-school. The CDs become progressively more advanced as you progress in the series.

The first, "Songs for Saplings: ABCs" is designed for preschool and kindergarten children.

"Questions with Answers Volumes 1-3" are designed for children age 3-5, 5-6, and 6-7 respectively. The QWA set is the Westminster Shorter Catechism put to music. Each song has a question, answer, scripture proof(s), and reference. 

Approximately 1/2 of the WSC questions have been addressed with the first three CDs, and number four is under way. The plan is to have finished the Shorter Catechism by the end of 2012.

Now a question: After the WSC is done, what should we work on next? Your input is appreciated.


----------

